# OT: Erfahrungen mit Studium in Freiburg



## j-man (21. Juni 2004)

Hallo!

Ich bin Jurastudent aus Münster und möchte zum WS 04/05 nach Freiburg wechseln.

Wenn es hier jemanden gibt, der in Freiburg studiert (vielleicht ja sogar auch Jura), dann postet hier bitte mal einige Erfahrungen mit dem Studienleben da!

Wie sind z.B. die Studentenwohnheime? Es scheint, als läge das Wohnheim "Stühlinger" noch am nächsten zur rechtswissenschaftlichen Fakultät. Aber das weiss ein "Eingeborener" sicher besser 

Also los, helft mir bei meiner Entscheidung für Freiburg!!

Gruss + Danke   

J-man


----------



## Trailrider79 (21. Juni 2004)

was gibts da zu entscheiden? auf nach freiburg  

ich studiere zwar in ulm, habe jedoch 1,5 jahre in freiburg gewohnt und muß sagen, freiburg rockt. sowohl vom studentenleben her, als natürlich auch vom trailparadies schwarzwald mit schauinsland, kybfelsen, roßkopf, belchen,.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbiker1978 (22. Juni 2004)

j-man schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sind z.B. die Studentenwohnheime? Es scheint, als läge das Wohnheim "Stühlinger" noch am nächsten zur rechtswissenschaftlichen Fakultät. Aber das weiss ein "Eingeborener" sicher besser



hey, also soooo groß sind die entfernungen hier in FR sicherlich nicht, als dass man sie nicht mit zumutbarem aufwand per fahrrad (hey, wir sind in FREIBURG! und du aus MÜNSTER! zwei städte, die sich gegenseitig die höchste fahhraddichte deutschlands streitig machen  ) oder per ÖPNV zurückzulegen wären... und zur not eben auch per pedes 

ansonsten: wenn du biker bist, kann´s gar nichts besseres geben als in FR zu studieren. ich sag nur: schauinsland-trails... wobei auch die rosskopf-, kandel-, schönberg-, vogesen-, schweizer jura-, schweizer alpen- und sonstige trails nicht weit sind. in der eben fahren ist ebenfalls bestens möglich (wieso heißt es wohl "rheinebene"?) - kurz und gut: um alle vorteile aufzulisten, reicht hier der platz nicht...

komm und staune 

grüße!

mtbiker1978


----------



## Wooly (22. Juni 2004)

j-man schrieb:
			
		

> Also los, helft mir bei meiner Entscheidung für Freiburg!!



aaaalso alle biketechnischen Vorteile wurden ja schon von meinen Vorrednern genannt, da will ich doch noch mal ein ganz enscheidendes Argument ins Spiel bringen:

In Freiburg sind extrem viel Geisteswissenschaften vertreten, und was heißt das ... viele viel hübsche Studentinnen !!!!

   !!!!! auf nach Freiburg !!!!!   

mfg Marcus (der in der Nähe der Maschienenbau-Studistadtkarlsruhe wohnt, im Vergleich zu Freiburg ist das echt zum weinen sag ich dir ...  )


----------



## Trailrider79 (22. Juni 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> In Freiburg sind extrem viel Geisteswissenschaften vertreten, und was heißt das ... viele viel hübsche Studentinnen !!!!
> 
> !!!!! auf nach Freiburg !!!!!
> 
> mfg Marcus (der in der Nähe der Maschienenbau-Studistadtkarlsruhe wohnt, im Vergleich zu Freiburg ist das echt zum weinen sag ich dir ...  )



dem kann ich nur zustimmen  habe 19 jahre in karlsruhe gewohnt, bin dann nach freiburg gegangen, und es war wie eine erlösung


----------



## j-man (22. Juni 2004)

Ok, dass das mit dem biken in FR besser wäre als in Münster war abzusehen    

Aber wie ist es mit den Entfernungen?

Hier in MS wohne ich nur 3 Fahradmin. vom Seminar entfernt, diese Distanz sollte nicht wesentlich größer werden!

http://www.studentenwerk.uni-freiburg.de/Wohnen/

Wenn man auch "Online Antrag" geht, stehen da die Adressen der einzelnen Wohnheime - checkt das doch mal bitte durch und sagt mir, was am nächsten zum "Platz der alten Synagoge" ist!

Ausserdem: Kennt jemand die Wohnheime? Welches ist abgesehen von der Entfernung das empfehlenswerteste?

Gruss + Thx

J-man


----------



## Wooly (22. Juni 2004)

j-man schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wie ist es mit den Entfernungen?
> Hier in MS wohne ich nur 3 Fahradmin. vom Seminar entfernt, diese Distanz sollte nicht wesentlich größer werden!
> checkt das doch mal bitte durch und sagt mir, was am nächsten zum "Platz der alten Synagoge" ist!



aber pinkeln kannst du alleine, oder ???


----------



## j-man (22. Juni 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> aber pinkeln kannst du alleine, oder ???



hey die Entscheidung ist nicht leicht, sind immerhin > 500 km, ausserdem hab ich hier Freundin, Freunde, Familie ...

Und in Freiburg bin ich auch noch nie gewesen, also _so what_?   

Gruss,

J-man


----------



## Trailrider79 (22. Juni 2004)

www.stadtplandienst.de

den rest kannst du doch sicher alleine, die adressen der wohnheime findest du ja auf der homepage.
ansonsten ist freiburg nicht so groß, daß man mehr wie 10min von einem ende des campus (info-fakultät am flugplatz) zur fakultät in der innenstadt oder zum univiertel braucht. 
aber deine forderung mit den 3 minuten, die muss man nicht wirklich nachvollziehen können, oder? ich wohne lieber in einer angenehmen wg und habe 10min anfahrtszeit, als in ner bescheidenen wg mit 3min anfahrtszeit


----------



## j-man (22. Juni 2004)

Dass Freiburg nicht soo groß ist, weiß ich - zumindest ein wenig kleiner als Münster. Aber das bedeutet ja noch nicht, dass alle Entfernungen klein sind.

Natürlich habe mir die Adressen und Entfernungen der Wohnheime schon mit www.mapquest.de anzeigen lassen, und da waren alle ca. 2 km von der Fakultät entfernt, obwohl auf dem Lageplan alle verschieden weit weg aussahen. Deshalb würde ich ja gerne was über die subjektive (?) Entfernung von den Locals hören! 

Und natürlich die Qualität der Wohnheime! Das ist für mich wichtig. Eine Wohnung von hier aus zu finden, ist im Grunde unmöglich.

Warum kann man den Wunsch nach einer Unterkunft, die nahe an der Uni ist, nicht nachvollziehen? Im Examen geht's mir darum, morgens schnell in die Uni/Seminar/Repititorium zu kommen, da hilft mir "Entspannung auf dem Lande" nicht viel weiter 

Gruss,

J-man


----------



## Trailrider79 (22. Juni 2004)

j-man schrieb:
			
		

> ... da hilft mir "Entspannung auf dem Lande" nicht viel weiter
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> J-man



nananana, jetzt mal nicht ins andere extrem verfallen, wer hat denn was von entspannung auf dem lande gesagt  
also mir persönlich wäre/ist das egal, ob ich 2min oder 10min morgends zur fakultät brauche. da ist mir die wohnqualität wesentlich wichtiger.

zu den wohnheimen kann ich dir folgendes berichten: 
 - StuSie: große WG's (12 oder 13 leute), davon viele internationale studis, oft recht abgesifft. dort gibt es aber auch kleine 4er wg's, da siehts schon wieder wesentlich besser aus. zimmer natürlich sehr klein mit 12qm
 - stühlinger: auch recht große wg's jedoch etwas familiärer, anteil ausländischer studenten nicht ganz so hoch.

wenn dein entschluß feststeht, würde ich an deiner stelle mal persönlich nach freiburg fahren und mir einige wg's anschauen, den gerade in der wiehre oder in herdern gibt es superschöne villen mit zahlreichen studenten-wg's, die ich jedem wohnheim vorziehen würde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (23. Juni 2004)

Trailrider79 schrieb:
			
		

> den gerade in der wiehre oder in herdern gibt es superschöne villen mit zahlreichen studenten-wg's, die ich jedem wohnheim vorziehen würde



oha, ein Genießer ...     ... wenn es nicht so exklusiv sein soll versuche es mal mit dem STÜHLINGER .. traditionelles Studigebiet, CRASH in direkter Kriechweite eun ca. 7 min von der Uni ...


----------



## j-man (23. Juni 2004)

was ist CRASH?

Dann sagen ja schon zwei von Euch, dass Stühlinger gut ist! 

Ok, also würd' ich nix falsch machen, wenn ich da ins Studiwohnheim gehe?!

Gruss,

J-man


----------



## mtbiker1978 (23. Juni 2004)

...also examensvorbereitung in einem studentenwohnheim? hui, ruhe wirst du da wohl nicht viel haben... wieso bist du so auf studentenwohnheim fixiert?

ich an deiner stelle würde echt nach einer WG in herdern, im stühlinger oder in der wiehre ausschau halten (http://www.studentenwerk.uni-freiburg.de http://www.zypresse.de http://www.bz-online.de  o.ä.) - sehr schöne gründerzeithäuser, schöne lage, allerdings nicht ganz billig (klar: je näher zur innenstadt, umso teurer). länger als 10min per fahrrad wirst du da kaum zum KGII brauchen. 

hoffe, ich konnte dir ein wenig helfen...

viel erfolg bei der suche und mach´s gut!

mtbiker1978


----------



## Trailrider79 (23. Juni 2004)

das crash wirst du dann noch schnell genug kennenlernen  zum glückj hab ich damals im sedanviertel gewohnt, da konnte ich mich sogar heimrollen, wenns mit dem krabbeln nicht mehr funktioniert hat  

wieso willst du unbedingt in ein studi-woihnheim? da wirst du niemals die garantie haben, dass du dort mit netten leuten zusammenwohnst, die auch noch alle rücksichtsvoll bezüglich lärm sind und sich nicht allzu sehr gehen lassen (putztechnisch)


----------



## j-man (23. Juni 2004)

unbedingt ins Studiheim wollen tue ich ja garnicht - nur da bekommt man leichter eine Wohnung, ohne vorher mehrere Wochenenden vor Ort sein zu müssen!

In der Gegend gibt's viele Altbauwohnungen? Solche mit hoher Decke?   

Die werden hier in Münster-Innenstadt vererbt  

Vielleicht lässt sich ja hierüber eine Vermittlung starten - bin pflegeleicht 

Gruss,

J-man


----------



## Trailrider79 (23. Juni 2004)

wenn du das mögichst schnell klar machst mit dem wechsel, sollte es kein problem sein, eine wg zu finden. schwierig wird es, wenn die neuen erstsemester die zusage bekommen haben und alle gleichzeitig auf wohnungssuche gehen, dann wirds kritisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackforest (28. Juni 2004)

j-man schrieb:
			
		

> Die werden hier in Münster-Innenstadt vererbt
> 
> Vielleicht lässt sich ja hierüber eine Vermittlung starten - bin pflegeleicht
> 
> ...



In Freiburg werden leider fast alle Wohnungen vererbt.  

Hier bekommt man extrem schwer ne Wohnung, fast so schlimm wie in München. Ich würde an deiner Stelle mal bei den Katholischen Wohnheimen anfragen. Die sind in der Regel nicht so versifft wie die normalen, und katholisch ist da auch nix, also keine Angst. Alles sehr locker und vorallem extrem billig. Ist denk ich die beste Lösung wenn du nicht herkommen kannst um Wohnungen zu besichtigen. WGs nehmen dich auch nicht auf ohne dich mal gesehen zu haben bzw. zu kennen.


----------



## Peter Freiburg (29. Juni 2004)

Hi J-man,

lebe seit 28 Jahren in einem kleinen Vorort von Freiburg (war zwischendurch mal fünf Jahre in München u. Ravensburg). Studiert habe ich nicht hier, sondern in München.

Wohnungssuche in FR ist sehr, sehr schwer. Falls du eine Anzeige schalten möchtest, mache das am besten in
www.zypresse.de
www.schnapp.de
oder Badische Zeitung

und prangere dich in hohen Tönen an, z.B. "Unternehmersohn" oder "Zahnarzt-Sohn" oder was auch immer passen mag, das zieht oft.

Empfehlenswerte Stadtviertel (ohne Entfernungen zu beurteilen):
Stühlinger: alternatives Viertel mit viel Studies
Herdern: noble, teure Gegend mit vielen Altbauten
Wiehre: Grünes (sowohl optisch als auch politisch) Viertel mit schönen Altbauten
Littenweiler: habe ich noch nichts negatives gehört

nicht empfehlenswert (imho):
Haslach (zum größten Teil Ghetto)
Weingarten (noch mehr Ghetto)
Rieselfeld (wird langsam zum Ghetto)
Landwasser (Gheeetto)

Die Entfernungen sind mit Fahrrad alle erträglich, überall fahren Busse und Strabas.

Ansonsten haben meine Vorredner vieles schon gesagt. Freiburg ist zwar klein, aber sehr nett. Zum Biken ein Traum, in die Schweiz und nach Frankreich eine halbe Stunde mit dem Auto. 
Schöne Frauen hat es hier sehr viele (warum bin ich eigentlich zur Zeit Single   ???). Aber Freiburg ist klein, also ruiniere nicht deinen Ruf durch wüste Frauengeschichten, sonst weiß es gleich jeder...   

Im Sommer ist Freiburg unschlagbar, schau mal auf die Wetterkarte. Ganz links unten (an die Profis: Süd-Westen) ist immer die höchste Temperaturzahl...

Gruß
Peter


----------



## blackforest (29. Juni 2004)

Also in Freiburg überhaupt von Ghettos zu sprechen deuteteigentlich auf Realitätsverlust hin.

Ich wohne in Haslach und hatte noch nie Probleme mit irgendjemandem. Auch wenn hier Leute mit anderen Hautfarben wohnen heißt das ja nicht, dass es besonders gefährlich wäre.

Von der Bausubstanz her gebe ich dir recht. Da ist Haslach, Weingarten usw. echt  nicht schön, dafür aber billig und damit für Studenten nicht uninteressant.

Und passt auf eure Räder auf, darin ist Freiburg nämlich auch spitze. Hier werden laufedn Räder gestolen.


----------



## Peter Freiburg (29. Juni 2004)

blackforest schrieb:
			
		

> Also in Freiburg überhaupt von Ghettos zu sprechen deuteteigentlich auf Realitätsverlust hin.


Für Freiburger Verhältnisse "Ghettos", sicher nicht zu vergleichen mit anderen Großstädten, da gebe ich dir recht. Ich meinte eben nur, dass dies eher die "schäbigen" Viertel sind. Nein, an Realitätsverlust leide ich (noch) nicht.



			
				blackforest schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn hier Leute mit anderen Hautfarben wohnen heißt das ja nicht, dass es besonders gefährlich wäre.


Junge, leg mir bloß keinen Unsinn in den Mund!!!! Das habe ich nie behauptet. Ghetto heißt ja nicht gleich andere Hautfarbe...


----------



## blackforest (30. Juni 2004)

Na mal ganz ruhig, war nicht bös gemeint.

Außerdem kommt der Begriff Ghetto daher weil Leute anderer Nationalität sich in einem Ortsteil konzentrieren. Der Begriff Ghetto kommt glaub nicht daher wie schäbig es ist. 

Waren nicht die ersten Ghettos diese Judenviertel in Warschau usw. Und dann halt die Viertel in Amerika mit hauotsächlich Schwarzen und Südamerikanern. Das mit der Hautfarbe passt also in Hinsicht auf Ghetto schon.

Bitte nicht gleich aufregen, diskutieren kann man auch ohne ausrasten.


----------



## Peter Freiburg (30. Juni 2004)

blackforest schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte nicht gleich aufregen, diskutieren kann man auch ohne ausrasten.


Ha, wenn du wüsstest, wie es aussieht, wenn ich ausraste   
Schon vergessen die Geschichte. Deine Abhandlung über das Entstehen bzw. die Begrifflichkeit "Ghetto" stimmt, so weit ich weiß.

Da sieht man mal --> die Freiburger sind schlaue Köpfe   . Liegt wohl am genialen Klima, netten Leuten, guter Uni, leckere "lange Rote" auf dem Münsterplatz, Feierling-Bier und dem Badischen Flair.


----------



## mtbiker1978 (30. Juni 2004)

...ab September ist das Zimmer meines Bruders in dreier-wg wohl frei... (wohnung -> Innnenstadt: 5 min per straba, 5 min per bike, 20 min per pedes) 
Interesse? pm!


----------



## Firefighter (3. Juli 2004)

Das mit dem Ghetto kann ich so auch nicht bestätigen, habe einen Kollegen in der Krozinger Str. bei dem ich öfter bin und der meint auch das er noch nie Probleme hatte, sondern eher das Gegenteil... 

klar schön ist's da nicht, aber dafür nicht so teuer, ansonsten ist der Rest von Haslach doch nicht übel, z. B. Gutleutviertel etc...

schau' doch hier mal noch www.lebensraum.de, www.immoquick.de


----------

